# I've joined the dirty bimmer club. Bleh.



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Ack!




























Going to try and wash off the car now.

-Al


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

EEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYKKKKKKKKK!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

But funny thing is the wheels are still cleaner than Alan's


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Mudflaps eliminate about 50% of that lower panel stuff...10 days now without a wash for my baby..(starts sobbing....)


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *Ack!
> 
> Going to try and wash off the car now.
> 
> -Al *


We will have to start calling you Alee F.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *Mudflaps eliminate about 50% of that lower panel stuff...10 days now without a wash for my baby..(starts sobbing....) *


Just throw some soap on it and park it outside! With all the rain you get it would be like a brushless car wash!


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

*Al, I'm gonna throw up dude!*


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

LOL mike


----------



## CH_325xiT (Dec 21, 2001)

will mudflaps help this...what can I do?

It gets dirty so quickly, even when the roads are dry


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Who says you can't wash your car in the winter?*

Who says you can't wash your car in the winter?  My hose was frozen and had to be thawed, and the water kept freezing to the car when the wind blew, but I got it done!




























-Al


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

CH_325xiT said:


> *will mudflaps help this...what can I do?
> 
> It gets dirty so quickly, even when the roads are dry *


Nope, my tailgate gets dirty 10x faster than the rest of the car. Mudflaps don't reach all the way up there. (yes, I have em)


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Who says you can't wash your car in the winter?*



alee said:


> * My hose was frozen*


hehe, you mean your 'member' was frozen


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Who says you can't wash your car in the winter?*



Alex Baumann said:


> *
> hehe, you mean your 'member' was frozen  *


LOL. How'd you I have a short hose? 

My hose is only 6 feet long... I didn't feel like bugging the neighbor for their 50 foot hose. They kept staring out the window as I was washing the car.

-Al


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

ALee: From a bucket to a hose? Your moving up in the world! Did you move? Or just string a hose out the balcony? 

Kaz is right... Mudders will not help the back end, although I did notice they reduce that horrid rooster tail that my Conti's were kicking up about 10 feet in the air behind the car on wet roads.


----------



## CH_325xiT (Dec 21, 2001)

i washed mine last weekend at an open bay wash area. The water from the hose they had was nice and warm, but not too hot. This was perfect as is the temp was just below freezing. 

When I was done, I checked all the door seals and the rubber was wet only between the rear hatch and the bumper.

Luckly the car is garaged kept so I didn't have to worry about the temp droping below zero in the garage over night.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *ALee: From a bucket to a hose? Your moving up in the world! Did you move? Or just string a hose out the balcony? *


I decided to say F the condo board  and parked in front of my door, and hosed away. By the time I carried a bucket over to my normal wash area it would have been frozen solid anyway. 

-Al


----------



## CH_325xiT (Dec 21, 2001)

thanks for the tip Kaz

I guess I'll just have to put up with it like this.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *
> Kaz is right... Mudders will not help the back end, although I did notice they reduce that horrid rooster tail that my Conti's were kicking up about 10 feet in the air behind the car on wet roads. *


One problem with the flaps (and Akakubi or Emission pointed this out) is that they have poor drainage and is open op top so they swallow up all sorts of junk. My car leaves rear mudflap puddles for a couple of days after washing it. I'm gonna get in there and improve the drainage a bit.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Who says you can't wash your car in the winter?*



alee said:


> *Who says you can't wash your car in the winter?  My hose was frozen and had to be thawed, and the water kept freezing to the car when the wind blew, but I got it done!
> 
> -Al *


You are officially an F'n nut!!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Who says you can't wash your car in the winter?*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> You are officially an F'n nut!!  *


I may be a nut, but I'm a nut with a clean bimmer. 

-Al


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*That what I call dedication*

Al

You are definately a brave fellow. I'll use you as an inspiration when I attempt to clean mine Saturday. I don't get enough daylight free time or I would have done it already.

I got the neighbor stare myself while cleaning my wheels last weekend. They just don't get it. Come to think of it neither does my wife, she thought I was nuts too


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Who says you can't wash your car in the winter?*



alee said:


> *
> 
> I may be a nut, but I'm a nut with a clean bimmer.
> 
> -Al *


That's true I have to give you that...you are dedicated 

How much skin did you lose off your knuckles cleaning the wheels? That happens anytime you do anything in the cold


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Who says you can't wash your car in the winter?*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> How much skin did you lose off your knuckles cleaning the wheels? That happens anytime you do anything in the cold  *


I didn't bother. I sprayed on P21S, hosed off, and dried it. I'm sure I missed a lot. Maybe I should go outside and double check. 

-Al


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

jpgurl (jana) said:


> *al-
> your orient blue is now part of the desktop pattern. i LOVE the o-blue. keep 'em coming.
> -j *


My New Year's resolution is to get photos of my bimmer on everyone's desktop by year end. 

-Al


----------



## ism409 (Dec 22, 2001)

wow it looks great! I will try to brave the weather this weekend..how did you keep from getting frostbite? did you wear gloves or something??


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Who says you can't wash your car in the winter?*



alee said:


> *
> 
> I didn't bother. I sprayed on P21S, hosed off, and dried it. I'm sure I missed a lot. Maybe I should go outside and double check.
> 
> -Al *


I am shocked!!  Get your ass back out there  It's not a true alee job unless there some blood loss!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

ism409 said:


> *wow it looks great! I will try to brave the weather this weekend..how did you keep from getting frostbite? did you wear gloves or something?? *


I've been meaning to get some scuba gloves, but instead, I just kept running inside, and warming my hands up, then running back outside again.

-Al


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Who says you can't wash your car in the winter?*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> I am shocked!!  Get your ass back out there  It's not a true alee job unless there some blood loss!  *


I am not going to complain about how humid it was this Sunday when I washed my car and how it is only 78 today.

I agree, I want to see some scraped knuckles.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Who says you can't wash your car in the winter?*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> I am not going to complain about how humid it was this Sunday when I washed my car and how it is only 78 today.
> *


OK...now I hate you


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Who says you can't wash your car in the winter?*



vexed said:


> *
> I agree, I want to see some scraped knuckles. *


Does it count if I drew blood putting my car cover on?

-Al


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> My New Year's resolution is to get photos of my bimmer on everyone's desktop by year end.
> 
> -Al *


I have Chris Bangle on the desktop


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Who says you can't wash your car in the winter?*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> OK...now I hate you
> 
> *


I do not know what I would do if I still lived on the east coast. My recollection is that cars ate it in the winter unless you were willing to take it to a car wash.

But if I ever build a house from scratch I will put a drain in the garage so I can wash my car 24/7


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

'bout 75 and sunny here in LA today, too.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Who says you can't wash your car in the winter?*



alee said:


> *
> 
> Does it count if I drew blood putting my car cover on?
> 
> -Al *


Ok we can give that one today. I can just see you in the scuba gloves and a wet suit washing your car.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Who says you can't wash your car in the winter?*



alee said:


> *Who says you can't wash your car in the winter?  My hose was frozen and had to be thawed, and the water kept freezing to the car when the wind blew, but I got it done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, c'mon Al. You can do better than that! Look at those wheels. Disgusting!

J/K. Good job buddy!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz 330i said:


> *'bout 75 and sunny here in LA today, too.  *


You too must burn in hell.

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> I've been meaning to get some scuba gloves, but instead, I just kept running inside, and warming my hands up, then running back outside again.
> 
> -Al *


Lets just put you in the whole suit so you can wash it in sub-zero weather...hell you can wash it while it's still snowing dressed like this!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Who says you can't wash your car in the winter?*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> Ok we can give that one today. I can just see you in the scuba gloves and a wet suit washing your car. *


I told my girlfriend I wanted scuba gloves, and she told me that if I got scuba gloves to wash my car in the winter, then she's committing me.

-Al


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> Lets just put you in the whole suit so you can wash it in sub-zero weather...hell you can wash it while it's still snowing dressed like this! *


Does the respirator give warm air? If so, I'm in. 

-Al


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Who says you can't wash your car in the winter?*



alee said:


> *
> 
> I told my girlfriend I wanted scuba gloves, and she told me that if I got scuba gloves to wash my car in the winter, then she's committing me.
> 
> -Al *


I would think by now she would consider that "normal" behavior on your part.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Longest Post*



alee said:


> *
> 
> I reinvented clean when I got my car.  It's a landmark when my car actually gets dirty.
> 
> -Al *


That is one of the reasons I got steel blue, I knew I could not meet the standard you set Actually I knew sb would be easier to keep clean than ob or topaz.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Club sport suspension*



TD330ci said:


> *Hey al, you are the all knowledgeable one. Hehe.. *


Bow to my knowledge and power!



> *
> Can you did up any info on the club sport as far as what it means by M-tuned suspension. I am really curious.  *


I think this is what used to be the M-technic suspension. In 1994, they had a limited edition E36 coupe that received the M suspension, M body kit, and retained the 325is engine.



> *
> Btw, how do I change my status from "defected from another board"!!  *


At 100 posts you become "Member in training". 200+ you become "Member". Post away!

-Al


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Hmm. Alee? Can I buy you? I'd love to have someone to wash my car every time it gets exposed to fresh air. *G*
Alee, The Ultimate Detailing Machine.
Nick


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT said:


> *Hmm. Alee? Can I buy you? I'd love to have someone to wash my car every time it gets exposed to fresh air. *G*
> Alee, The Ultimate Detailing Machine.
> Nick *


Hmmm, maybe there is a good side to cloning! 

-Al


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Hmmm, maybe there is a good side to cloning!
> 
> -Al *


Dolly the sheep is one thing but a world of Al Lees 
The Zaino Bros would be happy.


----------



## MAK (Dec 22, 2001)

Graet looking car! Your dedication to a clean Bimmer should be an inspiration to us all....well I can live vicariously through you.
Mike


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

*Alee, The Sunday Wash!!*

Hehe... no snow in Cali!!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Alee, The Sunday Wash!!*



TD330ci said:


> *Hehe... no snow in Cali!!  *


Dude is that you behind the wheel?

-Al


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

LOL, oh ya, forgot to edit out my nasty self!!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

TD330ci said:


> *LOL, oh ya, forgot to edit out my nasty self!!  *


Doesn't everyone in California look like you. 

-Al


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Doesn't everyone in California look like you.
> 
> -Al *


Actually Al don't they all look like you now?


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

*Cali dude, surfs up!!! LOL!!*

Hey was that racial or statist!!! LOL!!!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> Actually Al don't they all look like you now? *


We're slowly taking over. You would never be able to find me in San Francisco. It would be "Where's Waldo" on a massive scale. 

-Al


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

LOL, its sooo true. San Fran is little Asia.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> We're slowly taking over. You would never be able to find me in San Francisco. It would be "Where's Waldo" on a massive scale.
> 
> -Al *


It is like that here too although the Japanese are the largest non caucasian ethnic group. We are known as "haoles" and that is not necessarily a good thing.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Which ones, the blue on orange, or the yellow on blue? You must be really old if you're asking about blue on orange.
> 
> ...


They are extremely ugly...I may switch to the CCA plate to if the can get them. I think they should be able to get 300 people to sign up.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> They are extremely ugly...I may switch to the CCA plate to if the can get them. I think they should be able to get 300 people to sign up. *


With our luck, the PA CCA plates will be even uglier than the new reflective plates. 

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> With our luck, the PA CCA plates will be even uglier than the new reflective plates.
> 
> -Al *


According to the Delaware Valley chapter web site they will be like all of the other group plates...they will have the Delaware Valley chapter's logo to the left, which isn't too bad looking and the plates will be blue and white...might not be bad. I will have to see them before ordering one.

Did you put your name in so they can get the 300??


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Did you put your name in so they can get the 300?? *


Yes, I told them I would be interested.

If I don't like the plate, I may switch to one of those other specialty plates. Never changed a license plate before though... I'm sure the paperwork is going to be annoying. Registration, insurance, inspection and emission stickers, and BMW FS would need the new info... am I missing anyone else? That will be a nice hassle.

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Yes, I told them I would be interested.
> 
> ...


I never really thought about the hassle, you are right. I have thought about getting one of the other plates ever since they went to the www plate, but none of them have caught my eye. The wildlife one is the least offensive to the eye but it doesn't thrill me, the alumni ones are tacky...oh well hopefully the cca will do OK.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

LOL! I don't belive this! this thread has 101 replies ! Good job guyz!


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *LOL! I don't belive this! this thread has 101 replies ! Good job guyz! *


I know!  It seems to be the record holder!

I think the previous record holder was my long rant about the org at 89 (I just checked it)


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *LOL! I don't belive this! this thread has 101 replies ! Good job guyz! *


Think this would have crashed .org? 

I think I should have waited to wash my car until Thursday. Supposed to be 50 degrees here. 

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Think this would have crashed .org?
> 
> ...


But it's supposed to rain all day Friday...may have been a waste of time. Wait until the weekend, it's supposed to be in the 40's and no wet weather until the end of the week.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

105 posts in this thread?! I just had to get my name on this long thread! 

BTW, my car is so dirty, my 5 yr. old son even told me "Daddy, your Bimmer is dirty!"...yes yes, I know I know!


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *Ack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish mine was that clean.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Al, when is the next car wash? I wanna be off on that day


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> But it's supposed to rain all day Friday...may have been a waste of time. Wait until the weekend, it's supposed to be in the 40's and no wet weather until the end of the week. *


There's always SEPTA. For a low low price of $8, I can save myself 1-2 hours of detail work. 

Girlfriend's birthday is this weekend... I'm definitely not allowed to be washing the car.

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> There's always SEPTA. For a low low price of $8, I can save myself 1-2 hours of detail work.
> 
> ...


Wash hers...it would be a nice gesture, then sneak a wash of yours in at the same time!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Al, when is the next car wash? I wanna be off on that day  *


Everyone can play along...

http://www.weather.com/weather/local/19087

A car wash is scheduled after every rain, provided the temperature is above 30.  If rain is expected 1-2 days after the first rain, the car wash is scheduled after the 2nd day of rain.

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *105 posts in this thread?! I just had to get my name on this long thread!
> 
> BTW, my car is so dirty, my 5 yr. old son even told me "Daddy, your Bimmer is dirty!"...yes yes, I know I know!  *


I've seen the pics of you and your child labor! 'm surprised that you haven't given him a bucket and soap and sent him out in the rain to wash it! 

I am reporting you and Alan F. to the child labor bureau


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Everyone can play along...
> 
> ...


LOL!

No you don't have OCD...not you...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> No you don't have OCD...not you... *


No, I'm not crazy. I'm *NORMAL*. The rest of you guys are crazy!

-Al


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

We used to think our Grandfather was alittle nutty, washed his car every week, waxed it once a month, it was a 1961 Chrysler New Yorker (Push button automatic on the dash board!)...the car had a 340 in it and in 1978, the last year I saw it, it had 75,000 miles on it and was MINT condition. Now that I'm doing the same thing (However, waxing every 2 months) I don't think its so nutty anymore!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *We used to think our Grandfather was alittle nutty, washed his car every week, waxed it once a month, it was a 1961 Chrysler New Yorker (Push button automatic on the dash board!)...the car had a 340 in it and in 1978, the last year I saw it, it had 75,000 miles on it and was MINT condition. Now that I'm doing the same thing (However, waxing every 2 months) I don't think its so nutty anymore!  *


Chris Blessing is here! (webguy330i), just posted on the 3-Series.


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> No, I'm not crazy. I'm NORMAL. The rest of you guys are crazy!
> 
> -Al *


I told my wife the story about your car washing story. She would like to see a picture of you in SCUBA gear in fron of your car. Yes, she does think you are crazy. She told me that the neighbors probably watch me wash my car as well. I, however, will wash my car tomorrow when it hits 50!


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *We used to think our Grandfather was alittle nutty, washed his car every week, waxed it once a month, it was a 1961 Chrysler New Yorker (Push button automatic on the dash board!)...the car had a 340 in it and in 1978, the last year I saw it, it had 75,000 miles on it and was MINT condition. Now that I'm doing the same thing (However, waxing every 2 months) I don't think its so nutty anymore!  *


The apple doesn't fall far from the tree does it??


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Chris Blessing is here! (webguy330i), just posted on the 3-Series. *


Now we're in trouble. 

-Al


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

ROTFLOL Mike, haven't heard that expression in a long time!


----------



## ism409 (Dec 22, 2001)

Spiderm0n said:


> *
> 
> I told my wife the story about your car washing story. She would like to see a picture of you in SCUBA gear in fron of your car. Yes, she does think you are crazy. She told me that the neighbors probably watch me wash my car as well. I, however, will wash my car tomorrow when it hits 50!  *


Spidermon.. as a fellow NJ resident I would wait until the weekend if you could.. It is supposed to rain on Friday.. I feel the dirty car blues also and can't wait for a break in the weather!  
Dirty Car below:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Spiderm0n said:


> *
> She would like to see a picture of you in SCUBA gear in fron of your car. *


When that happens, you'll know I've completely snapped. 

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> When that happens, you'll know I've completely snapped.
> 
> -Al *


As opposed to the rest of your abnormal behaviour?


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

ism409 said:


> *
> 
> Spidermon.. as a fellow NJ resident I would wait until the weekend if you could.. It is supposed to rain on Friday.. I feel the dirty car blues also and can't wait for a break in the weather!
> *


hmm..... you may have a good point there. Every hour the salt sits on my paint is a painful one though.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*The record*

Since this thread has the most replies I wanted to have the distinction of being the last one to post.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Hey Guys,

Thought I'd contribute to the longest thread in bimmerfest.com history plus my names been mentioned at least 4 or 5 times and I haven't even posted


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

ism409 said:


> *
> 
> Spidermon.. as a fellow NJ resident I would wait until the weekend if you could.. It is supposed to rain on Friday.. I feel the dirty car blues also and can't wait for a break in the weather!
> Dirty Car below:
> ...


ISM409
Can you post some more pics of your car with those wheels . . . I really like them !!!


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> ISM409
> Can you post some more pics of your car with those wheels . . . I really like them !!! *


Don't even try it Alan because his aren't even in the same league with yours!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Don't even try it Alan because his aren't even in the same league with yours!  *


Due to child labor laws, Alan's resorting to buying new rims every week instead of washing them. 

-Al


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Due to child labor laws, Alan's resorting to buying new rims every week instead of washing them.
> 
> -Al *


And that is better than wearing a wet suit and scuba gloves, I thought this thread was dead. I can see you and Mike are having too much fun.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> And that is better than wearing a wet suit and scuba gloves, I thought this thread was dead. *


No, this thread is the ultimate thread. And I'll rate it the best now


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> And that is better than wearing a wet suit and scuba gloves, I thought this thread was dead. I can see you and Mike are having too much fun. *


I'm having the last word in this thread if it kills me.

Back on top, It rained on my car today. I was so pissed. Thought I'd share.

-Al


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> I'm having the last word in this thread if it kills me.
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! Al, we can't stand another car wash story


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> I'm having the last word in this thread if it kills me.
> 
> ...


OCD, no not you These people in the pic are all waiting to take a picture of your unwashed car to torment you.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> OCD, no not you These people in the pic are all waiting to take a picture of your unwashed car to torment you. *


That looks like the great unwashed to me.

-Al


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Al, look at those people. Can you hear them ? " Alee! Alee! Alee!"


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

I couldn't help myself -- I just had see what rating the thread a 1 would do to its 5 star rating! Sorry, but now its just 4 stars...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

ZBB 325Ci said:


> *I couldn't help myself -- I just had see what rating the thread a 1 would do to its 5 star rating! Sorry, but now its just 4 stars... *


Hmm, Zuruck Bleiben Bitte !!!!! LOL!


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> That looks like the great unwashed to me.
> 
> -Al *


I'll pass that on to them, since we have your plate number they can find you.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Al, look at those people. Can you hear them ? " Alee! Alee! Alee!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's gotta be a pic from a fussball game. Who was it between
Bayern Munchen and Leverkusen?

I can tell by all of the smoke and excitement in the crowd that it ended in another nil to nil tie. Wee!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *
> 
> That's gotta be a pic from a fussball game. Who was it between
> Bayern Munchen and Leverkusen?
> ...


Hehe, no,the pic is from Maracana Stadium,Rio


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> I'll pass that on to them, since we have your plate number they can find you. *


Darn, those CCA plates aren't coming soon enough!

-Al


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

*Vexed, what's the deal behind the pic?*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> OCD, no not you These people in the pic are all waiting to take a picture of your unwashed car to torment you. *


Are those people spying a surf competition at the Bonzai Pipeline, or are they waiting for Don Ho to wash up on the shore (again)?


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Vexed, what's the deal behind the pic?*



IndyMike said:


> *
> 
> Are those people spying a surf competition at the Bonzai Pipeline, or are they waiting for Don Ho to wash up on the shore (again)? *


Hehe. yes they were at the Edie Akau surf meet at Waimea Bay.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Darn, those CCA plates aren't coming soon enough!
> 
> -Al *


They look friendly Al, maybe from Bucks County


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

*Okay! That makes more sense.*



Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Hehe, no,the pic is from Maracana Stadium,Rio  *


Then telling by the picture and the Latin bloodlines somebody either just shot the other teams fan(s) or somebody just scored a GOALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> They look friendly Al, maybe from Bucks County *


Couldn't be from Bucks. They don't look related. 

-Al


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Couldn't be from Bucks. They don't look related.
> 
> -Al *


Ouch, where is Mike to defend himself, oh I know on a date with his cousin.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Ouch, where is Mike to defend himself, oh I know on a date with his cousin. *


OK who wants to fight?? I'm here to defend myself...

   

If you saw me you would know that there is no way that she could be related to me...I have the same coloring as Al, without being Asian, so I have no martial arts skills, but I have almost black hair (except where it is gray!) and dark eyes...if you remember she was blonde w/ green eyes...

And they could all be from Bucks County Al, the people on the beach were all white!

And vexed...didn't you get most of the people in that stadium riot off on some technicality??

OK...who haven't I offended yet...anyone...anyone...Ferris??


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> And they could all be from Bucks County Al, the people on the beach were all white!*


They looked like they actually have teeth. I thought teeth were optional in Bucks?

-Al


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

Al, YOU ARE NO LONGER ALLOWED TO POST STORIES ABOUT YOUR UNWASHED CAR. Dam man, the tread from hell!!!!


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> OK who wants to fight?? I'm here to defend myself...
> 
> ...


Mike, you have so many smilies in here that I can't use any 

Well tell your cousi-- I mean girlfriend that she is too nice for you.
A technicality is as good a reasoon as any to win.

I really hope you don't look like Al and that poofy hair.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Mike, you have so many smilies in here that I can't use any
> 
> ...


Nope no poofy hair...and I couldn't be blindfolded with dental floss either  (sorry Al I couldn't resist!!  )

Sure get them off on a technicality...as long as you can shave and look at yourself in the mirror every day... 

And Al...we do have teeth...it's not West Virginia now!!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Nope no poofy hair...and I couldn't be blindfolded with dental floss either  (sorry Al I couldn't resist!!  *


HEY NOW! 

It's hard to drive straight when you have to look through these little slits we have for eyes! 

-Al


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Will you guys please . . .

S T O P 

POSTING !!!!!!

this thread is getting a little old . . .


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> HEY NOW!
> 
> ...


Yeah but you can wear really thin sunglasses...


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *Will you guys please . . .
> 
> S T O P
> 
> ...


Ummmm...why??


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *Will you guys please . . .
> 
> S T O P
> 
> ...


This thread will go until Alee's next car wash


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> Ummmm...why??  *


Because . . . uhhhhh . . . oh forget it, keep posting ! ! !


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

How else am I gonna get to 400 posts?


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *How else am I gonna get to 400 posts? *


You're gonna beat me there...you really are slacking off at work!


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> Because . . . uhhhhh . . . oh forget it, keep posting ! ! !  *


C'mon Alan...this has become the "chat" and break balls thread...it's harmless...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> You're gonna beat me there...you really are slacking off at work! *


You're not far behind sir!

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> You're not far behind sir!
> 
> -Al *


Ummm...yes...but you cubicle dwellers are supposed to do some real work...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> C'mon Alan...this has become the "chat" and break balls thread...it's harmless... *


I'm in a pissed off mood tonight . . .

brother in-laws have a real good way of doing that . . .


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Ummm...yes...but you cubicle dwellers are supposed to do some real work... *


What twisted reality did you get that idea from?

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> What twisted reality did you get that idea from?
> 
> -Al *


My official LMCO manager's handbook...ummm, is there something wrong with that logical assumption??

I could show you the book but then I would have to kill you...


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> I'm in a pissed off mood tonight . . .
> 
> brother in-laws have a real good way of doing that . . . *


You sound like it...sorry to hear that...

Take it out on alee...he doesn't mind at all


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> My official LMCO manager's handbook...ummm, is there something wrong with that logical assumption??
> 
> I could show you the book but then I would have to kill you... *


You have your own cube slaves... 20 to 1 says they're doing what you're doing all day. Except you get to close your door. 

-Al


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Take it out on alee...he doesn't mind at all  *


I had to stay at work until 4:00pm today. I'm the wrong person to be messin' with! 

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> You have your own cube slaves... 20 to 1 says they're doing what you're doing all day. Except you get to close your door.
> 
> -Al *


I have an "open door" policy...well at least a knock before you open my door policy!!

I can get the reports to see if they are surfing all day...I own the cubicle slaves...ahahahahahahahah aaaaahhhhhaaaaa....

Oops sorry...was getting a little drunk on power for a second there....


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> I had to stay at work until 4:00pm today. I'm the wrong person to be messin' with!
> 
> -Al *


All the way to 4:00...poor baby...I didn't leave until 6:15...wimp...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> I can get the reports to see if they are surfing all day...I own the cubicle slaves...ahahahahahahahah aaaaahhhhhaaaaa....
> *


A huge black thunder cloud came over Philly as you typed that. 

-Al


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> All the way to 4:00...poor baby...I didn't leave until 6:15...wimp... *


Yeah but 4pm means a 1.5 hr commute instead of the regular 30 minutes!

I guess for you that's like going from a 5 minutes commute to a 6 minute commute. Tough life you have there!

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> A huge black thunder cloud came over Philly as you typed that.
> 
> -Al *


Scary isn't it 

You should see when it's just managers in a meeting...sometimes we spin our heads all the way around just for fun...


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Yeah but 4pm means a 1.5 hr commute instead of the regular 30 minutes!
> 
> ...


It's not my fault that you live so far away...you could live in West Philly if you chose to. I hear Powelton Village is real nice after dark 

What time do you get in in the morning?? Probably 9-ish would be my guess??


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> What time do you get in in the morning?? Probably 9-ish would be my guess?? *


Leave 6:30a, get there at 7am.

-Al


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> Scary isn't it
> 
> You should see when it's just managers in a meeting...sometimes we spin our heads all the way around just for fun... *


Hey we have an exiled lmco manager here... I can experience that first hand. 

-Al


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> It's not my fault that you live so far away...you could live in West Philly if you chose to. I hear Powelton Village is real nice after dark
> 
> What time do you get in in the morning?? Probably 9-ish would be my guess?? *


You are both slackers Darn I go off for a haircut-no Al not like you-and this thread just goes on and on and on. I agree it is the harmless ball buster thread. And I could not find the Penthouse at the barber


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Hey we have an exiled lmco manager here... I can experience that first hand.
> 
> -Al *


I told you before that he was probably just a janitor at LM...that should qualify him to be Exec VP in any company that would work in that ugly assed building!!

Plus the give you a full lobotomy and take away those powers when youleave the space ship factory for another job...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *And I could not find the Penthouse at the barber *


Don't they have internet access there?


----------

